# Rodney Carney or Thabo Sefolosha



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm doing this comparison now because it's been over a year and a half since they were drafted and traded for each other. Unfortunately, living in Chicago I have not been able to see much of Carney since the Sixers are never on national TV and the Bulls only play them three times a year. I have however seen much of Thabo Seofolosha.

Thabo is a pretty inconsistent player. He has shown glimpses of being an all around player. He can dribble a bit, drive a bit, shoot a bit, pass a bit. His biggest strength is his defense. He has impressed me with his defense many times, but sometimes he messes up bad. At times he is played as a backup point guard. His shot is fairly inconsistent, he might make three in a row then badly miss the next few shots. He seems to have confidence issues, but that has improved as this season progressed. Now he looks for his offense more and takes the shots he needs to take (doesn't always hit them though).

So for you people who have seen Carney play all season what do you think of him? Do you think we made the right trade two seasons ago?

<object id="W45881d714d8ff0fd47d9a0ef07fb7db5" width="404" height="318" quality="best" data="http://widgets.nba.com/o/45881d714d8ff0fd/47d9a0ef07fb7db5/45881d714d8ff0fd/dda8b12f/-DNW/1/player_code/rodney_carney" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"><param name="scalemode" value="showAll"/><param name="menu" value="false"/><param name="wmode" value="0" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /> </object>

<object id="W45881d714d8ff0fd47d9a109b65d95fc" width="404" height="318" quality="best" data="http://widgets.nba.com/o/45881d714d8ff0fd/47d9a109b65d95fc/45881d714d8ff0fd/b733333/-DNW/1/player_code/thabo_sefolosha" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"><param name="scalemode" value="showAll"/><param name="menu" value="false"/><param name="wmode" value="0" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /> </object>


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Carney suffers a lot of the same problems. His play has been uneven this season. He finally learned that to earn more minutes he'll have to play defense. He's strung together a few good games recently. He's still not the defender he has the potential to be.

His shot needs work. I think it's more of adjusting to the real games. In the preseason his shot was on but now in the regular season it's looking pretty ugly. His confidence is up right now.

It's hard to really say who's better, but I'd say that based on their skill sets Carney is the better fit here.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

They are practically the same age, same size, and have the same stats. I think Carney might have slightly better upside as a shooting guard due to his superior athleticism.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I am still waiting on Carney to play up to his potential. He has all the physical tools to succeed. The Suns would love to have him on their team


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i like both players, but like thabo alot.. his defence in last years playoffs was top notch for what it was.

he can play the point down to small forward, i like his size & physical tools, great ball handling skills for a 6'7 guy.

carney is a beast, he could be a defensive monster, both have all the tools.. pretty even comparison BUT, thabo has recieved more of a shot, so i'd give him the upper hand right now.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Carney and Sefolosha are playing head to head tonight. It's a tight match up, their stats are almost even.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

carney is a waste of a pick period


----------



## captainobvious (Jan 14, 2008)

Carney is looking better the second half of the season. Like Coatesvillian said, he needs to continue to be aggressive on defense and more consistent shooting(whichhe has of late) to get more time on the floor. I think he has shown more growth this season and Ive never been a big Carney fan, but I think he's coming along okay. He just needs to keep up the intensity and play defense.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm hoping Carney can come into his own as a defender with a deadly three ball and athleticism supreme. I really would like a guy like him in Detroit.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I like Carney. He's got some raw skills, and play pretty hard.


----------



## NikesNextDynasty (Mar 31, 2008)

Carney is way more of a specimen.
He's a freak, if he just gets that D down and a midrange game he'd be unstoppable.
Gotta love what Memphis has been pumping out lately.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

you fools are sleeping. Carney's got game.


----------

